

Firefox 4 beta 7 released with Jaegermonkey and more - natmaster
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/4.0b7/releasenotes/

======
meinhimmel
Cons: I don't like the new status bar, and the bookmark manager appears to
have disappeared.

Pros: I like the tabs on top, and random hiccups that were occurring on OSX
appear to be down. Personas are fully working now with the title bar in OSX.

Note: I'm just taking a break from Firefox 3, but I'll probably be switching
back for addon support such as a fully working copy of Firebug and
Greasemonkey. I haven't spent enough time to notice speed increases, and I
haven't tested it.

What are everyone else's thoughts?

~~~
natmaster
Recommendation: disable the 'addons bar' (status bar) - it probably only
showed up because you kept your old profile. Also, you might have to add the
bookmarks button back to the toolbar if you migrated your profile as well (it
still exists!)

